# Transfer auf OP7



## heiko112 (7 Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe mitlerweile 2 OP7 beide Urgelöscht und eins mit Projektierung.
Nun wollte ich eine eigene Projektierung übertragen, also habe ich das OP7 über ein Adapterkabel an die RS232 Schnittstelle angeschlossen. Danach in Protool alles eingerichtet (com2 /9600). Am OP selbst, beim einschalten ESC+PfeilOben gedrückt. Im Display erscheint Ready for Transfer.
Soweit so gut, wenn ich jetzt in Protool den Transfer starte, erscheint im OP unter Ready ein Strich, und dann wird der Transfer abgebrochen wegen Zeitüberlauf. Ich habe schon einiges versucht z.b. andere Übertragungsrate. Das Problem habe ich bei allen 3 OP´s. Da dachte ich vieleicht das Kabel defekt, aber an einem OP das in einer Anlage eingebaut ist, und ich den Transfermodus über SHIFT+K4 aufrufe funktioniert es wunderbar. Nun kann ich aber auch nicht glauben das an alle 3 OP´s die Schnittstelle defekt sein soll. Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich da eine Projektierung drauf bekomme? Bin fü jede Hilfe dankbar.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Antonio (7 Januar 2007)

Welche Meldung zeigt denn ProTool an?


----------



## heiko112 (7 Januar 2007)

Hallo,
Protool zeigt eigentlich nur Zeitüberlauf, danach Verbindung abgebrochen.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (7 Januar 2007)

Hast du das richtige Kabel ?

OP7 hat ein anderes als die anderen OP !


----------



## heiko112 (7 Januar 2007)

Ja, an einem OP7 das in einer Anlage verbaut ist funktioniert es.


----------



## Antonio (7 Januar 2007)

Das Kabel müsste eigentlich richtig sein, hat ja bei einen Gerät funktioniert. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber schau dir doch mal die Transfereinstellungen von ProTool an.


----------



## heiko112 (7 Januar 2007)

Unter Transfer-Einstellungen ist seriel, com2 und 9600 baud einestellt.
Verbindung müsste eigentlich da sein, da ja dieser eine Balken im OP erscheint, nur geht es dann nicht weiter.


----------



## Ralle (8 Januar 2007)

Bleibt ja fast nur noch ein Unterschied bei den Betriebssystemen (Firmware) auf den OP7. das zeigen sie beim Start an, was ist drauf auf dem alten und den neuen OP?
Benutzt du die neuste Protoolversion?


----------



## Borsti (8 Januar 2007)

Uh, daß Problem hatte ich letztens auch an einer Anlage bei uns.
Lass mich raten, du nimmst ein normales PG/AG Kabel, oder?
Siemens scheint nämlich in dem letzten Halben/Ganzen Jahr was an den OP7 verändert zu haben. 
Du brauchst ein anderes Kabel, ich weiß aber jetzt nichtmehr genau was für eins... Ich glaub es war ein normales Null-Modem Kabel, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Wenn ich dran Denke schaue ich morgen Nachmittag ander Arbeit mal nach. Jedenfalls geht es mit den Standart S5 AG Kabeln nichtmehr.


----------



## ThoSte (8 Januar 2007)

heiko112 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe folgendes Problem:
> Ich habe mitlerweile 2 OP7 beide Urgelöscht und eins mit Projektierung.
> ...


 


Hallo Heiko,

Du brauchst ein Kabel 6XV1440-2KH32 von Siemens dann klappts auch der Transfer mit dem OP7.


----------



## heiko112 (8 Januar 2007)

Hallo,
danke erst mal für die vielen Antworten.
Das Kabel wo ich benutze ist ein 9pol. auf 15pol. müsste eigentlich gleich dem 6XV1440-2KH32 sein.
Das mit den Vesionen schau ich mal nach. Protool ist aktuell.


----------



## vladi (8 Januar 2007)

*Op7*

Hi,
die Baudrate im Protool ist 9600. ok. Ist aber die gleiche im OP7 auch?
Das kann man auch verstellen, oder? 

Gruss: Vladi


----------



## heiko112 (8 Januar 2007)

Wie bekomme ich das raus? Die OP´s sind Urgelöscht bis auf eins.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 Januar 2007)

Hallo Heiko,



heiko112 schrieb:


> ..Am OP selbst, beim einschalten ESC+PfeilOben gedrückt. Im Display erscheint Ready for Transfer...


Bist du dir wirklich sicher dass die Ops urgelöscht sind? Nach dem Urlöschen (Esc + Pfeil rechts + Pfeil unten) geht das OP7 selbstständig in den Transfermodus.

Mit Protool V.6.0 SP1 hatte ich auch öfters mal Verbindungsabbrüche beim Transfer. Derzeit verwende ich SP2 ohne diese Probleme. Der letzte Stand ist wohl SP3.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## heiko112 (8 Januar 2007)

Ja das stimmt, nur eins ist nicht Urgelöscht, da muss ich es machen.


----------

